# Irish Village - How and Where / Dress Code



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Id like to hit the Irish Village today / tonight for some food and possible a beer or two. 

I searched the forums and couldnt find anything, so here are my questions: 

1. Where is it? How do I get there from SZR coming from JBR area? (Last time while looking I got lost and ended up in Wafi Pyramid area... which was nice, but not the plan) 

2. Am I allowed to wear shorts, sandals and tshirt or do I have to wear pants and dress shoes, like when going to a bar anywhere else? 

3. When I hear "village" i imagine an entire area walking around with a few pubs and restaurants. Is this just the name of one bar? 

I found the website but its not very helpful to be honest. I click the links and they arent loading or working for me: 

The Irish Village


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Id like to hit the Irish Village today / tonight for some food and possible a beer or two.
> 
> I searched the forums and couldnt find anything, so here are my questions:
> 
> ...


1. Your taxi driver will know Irish Village or Aviation Club (which is where it is). You mention having a beer or two so I trust you won't be driving as there is a zero alcohol policy in the UAE. It is in Garhoud, on the Northern side of the Creek, not far after Garhoud bridge.

2. It's a casual place. Shorts are fine (although it's chilly at night now).

3. Irish Village is the pub, but it next to Century Village which has a number of different restaurants.


The Aviation Club

Century Village


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> 1. Your taxi driver will know Irish Village or Aviation Club (which is where it is). You mention having a beer or two so I trust you won't be driving as there is a zero alcohol policy in the UAE. It is in Garhoud, on the Northern side of the Creek, not far after Garhoud bridge.
> 
> 2. It's a casual place. Shorts are fine (although it's chilly at night now).
> 
> ...


Elphaba, thanks for the help! I would actually be driving and not drinking if I drive.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The whole point of going there is to drink lol


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Get off Garhoud bridge (its the one with the Garhoud Bridge toll booth after Wafi) towards Al Garhoud (second exit/third lane from the right). Get to the traffic lights and do a U-Turn. Irish village is about 500 meters to your right (maybe the 3rd right after the u-turn), there's brown signs to the Aviation Club I believe.


----------

